# HI



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone , I have not been on the board lately and I just wanted to stop in and say Hi . I have been going through alot lately . I went to a Ruematoligist { not sure of spelling } . He made me fell like it was just all in my head . He was very mean about all this . He would not even talk about Fibro He was cold hard facts or it was just in your head . After that appointment I felt like just giving in . I was even starting to think it was just all in my head. First I was mad then I was very sad about everyting. I was going to go off all meds . I went to a pain clinic and I was expecting the same thing . Has it turned out that visit was the best thing for me. The doctor talked to me about Fibro before I could say anything about it. . I truely think this doctor is going to help alot. He gave me a epidural injection . Has anyone ever had them ? Well things are looking up for me and it has been good friends on this board that has helped me. I hope someone down and feeling like giving in reads this and understand that we all have been there . Thank you to all with your care and concern . Pat


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2000)

Pat! That is great news and it's good to hear you sounding so positive. A couple of us were just commenting the other day that we had not seen you on the board for awhile.So did this doctor at the pain clinic diagnosis FM or are they just into managing the pain? I've never had an epidural injection. Is that going to be an ongoing thing.Anyway, good to hear from you and I wish you the very best. It's about time! I know you've been in some serious pain for a long time.calida


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi pat,getting a bad doc visit is such a depression trigger for me ,glad the second one was better.i talked to a guy who was in a study for epidural injections,with lidocane,is that what you had?he said they work really well.good to hear from you.denny


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome back Boggs! That Rheumy was a real Rummy (and I don't mean as in Gin, but as in "Rum Dum.") I had a GI doc that said that "perhaps if you were a happier person you wouldn't be having these problems). I also had an internist who said that fibro, cfs, and candida were all "fad" illnesses, and not for real. Oh yes, there are some real winners out there. If they feel they can't do anything helpful for you, then they blame it on you. That lets them off the hook. All they would have to do is refer you to someone else who has more experience in the area, but their egos seem to get in the way sometimes.Glad you are finally experiencing some relief at the pain clinic.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Pat, and all you nice folks here ...Glad you are better...I have had an epidural for both childbirths, and again for my foot surgery...but that numbed and paralyzes you temporarily...yours must be higher up in order for you to function...must be a little different thing.....gee, with all the back pain I have been having...maybe this is something I should look into..thanks for sharing this.Pat, you are a dear and kind person...as are all those on the Fibro BB...I can tell!!!! I am not over here much, as I have IBS, but I still send some prayers this way for all of you to ease the pain...God bless everyone, and glad you are better Pat...Peace to all







------------------Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2000)

Hi Boggs!About 2 months ago the CBS evening news with Dan Rather said that the majority of medical school graduates could not diagnose alcoholism or list the signs of the disease. IF that is true, how many others are not trained in the recognition of other illnesses!??! I'm sure there are exceptions and that there are good medical school graduates but it makes you wonder. I wonder how your doctor would explain away those doctors-men and women-who have fibro? Someone as hateful at that has not had any serious health issues to deal with day in and day out. So glad the pain clinic has some one who knows what you are going through and that he can help you. Hang in there. It is real, not imagined . Take care. JM


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2000)

Hi Boggs, Glad to hear from you and you finally found a doctor with a brain!! I would like to hear more about the epidural. I agree, this is a great place for support, glad it helped you too. DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2000)

As a new....what do you call yourselves as a collective in this group? Hi.I found your comments very helpful. I remember the humiliation of a visit to an allergy clinic when I was told Candidiasis does not exist and the whole gamut of my unexplained symptoms must be caused by a medically acceptable cause. This had a profound effect on me. To be a grown up and to be reduced to a crying hopeless wreck by a Doctor who in all honesty was waiting in ambush for me was a horrible experience. In the end it made me more determined and I hope it will do the same for you.Gillian


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2000)

Hi Boggs!!SO good to see you back. We were really concerned about you. Strangely enough, I was in my pain management specialist's waiting room the other day, and this lady was saying her husband was in the back getting an epidural treatment in his back--he had broken his back some time ago. This was his first one, so she didn't know how well it would work for him. I also had a doctor reduce me to tears with a sarcastic "Who told you you had fibromyalgia?" and a smirk at his nurse. That really upset me. But now I realize that he's just like the gyno that wanted to give me a complete hysterectomy at the age of 37 just because I had unspecific pains in my lower abdomen all the time. Well, I said "No, thanks," and found me another doctor.Sometimes I feel like those soldiers who returned with Gulf War Syndrome. The easiest way to handle something you're ignorant about is to throw the responsibility back on the patient. I had a female doctor harangue me about my migraines--when I was right in the middle of one!!Boggs, there are enough of us out here who share your pain that we should know by now that those doctors are the idiots. And medical professionals whom we trust enough to PAY our hard-earned money for help should have the decency to know how to deal with people--not just symptoms. As far as I'm concerned, you didn't go to a doctor at all--you saw a QUACK!!!My prayers are with you...Kathy


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone , Thank you all for your words of encouragement , care , and concern . This group has been a blessing to me . I felt so badly after the doctor appointment with the rummy . I am so thankful that I can come to this group when I need some understanding . We all need and care for each other here. You can tell the true felling of concern . The epidurmal injection has worked wonders for me. All of my pain has went away . My pain doctor let me know right from the start that this is not a fix . The way he explained it to me was . This injection may work for me or may not. It gives them a better look at what area needs to be worked on . I have not felt this good in YEARS . I feel like I have my life back . The doctor told me I may feel good for a couple hours or a couple months . I have felt great for 2 days now. I will let everyone know what happens next . I have another appointment next week . Thanks again for you all being there for me . Pat


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Pat:Welcome back. Glad to hear that you are doing much better. I've never had an epidural injection, but if it works and eases the pain, I say why not go for it. As for the rheumy, I think we've all experienced someone like that. I wonder how different they would be if they had to live in our bodies for a couple of days. Anyways, I'm glad that you found a doctor who is helping you.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Pat ! Glad to hear you are getting relief from the pain. I hear you on those QUACKS. There are plenty of those around, believe me. Been there, done that. And I'm still looking! Take care. Keep us posted -- we are all anxious to hear how you are doing.Karen------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Everyone , Not so good news today . All of my pain has returned . I knew the epidural injection was not a fix . Thay use them to help find out were all my pain is comming from . I had 48 hours of complete relief of pain . I felt great for those 2 days . Some people can get weeks even months of relief from them . I am happy that we found the right area to work on . I have appointment friday with another clinic . I will keep everyone posted on what happens next . The very sad part of this all is . For 48 hours I got to feel what it would be like not going through all the pain . It really depressed me that all the pain came back . I just wanted to be one of the ones that get months of relief from them . The good side is I feel like we are making progress . Just think what it would feel like to have no pain for 48 hours and then WHAMO right back . Well sorry for long post just wanted to blow off steam . Take care and God Bless. Pat


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Pat. Hang in there!!! I know exactly what you mean about not having the pain for a couple of days and feeling great for a change and then WHAMMO, it's back. That's exactly how I feel with all these migraines. The Imitrex gives me relief and takes it away, but it's only temporary and then I've got another one to get through. And then with all the Fibro pain and stiffness, etc., and the IBS--- gosh, I feel like 100 years old----pushing 150!I'm hoping you get to the bottom of this soon.Take care.Karen


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone , Karen thank you for your reply . I know alot of us can relate to all of this . I hope the best for you . I have had a very long and hard day . Another thing that concerns me is the fibro fog . If I have fibro fog at the wrong time and make a bad call . It would cost me my job . I am in charge of our whole plant . If a bad call is made it would cost the company big money . Failure is not a option . I know the stress that I go through everyday is not good for you but I am supporting a family of 5 . I can deal with the stress . It is the fibro fog that scares me . I just keep it together , and keep pushing on everyday . I think that today is the first day of the rest of my life . One day at a time is all I can do . Sorry for being so self centerd , and venting. I wan't to know how everyone else is doing ? Please keep in touch . Pat


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Pat:I'm sorry to hear that the pain has returned. I understand about the fibro fog. I hate it. Thank God it doesn't come too often for me. I don't know of any suggestions to combat it,but I just want you to know that I understand. My bestfriend Deb and I (we both have fibro) would talk on the phone, stop in mid sentence because we couldn't remember what we were talking about then finish each others sentences. We laugh about it, because there was nothing else we could do. I call it my foggy brain days. I remember one time I was at a store and pulled my ATM card out to use, but could not remember my PIN number. I stood staring at the machine for a couple of minutes and told the girl that I was having a bad day and could not remember it and left the store. The stories that I could tell. But, Pat you have the right attitude one day at a time. I hope the fog disappears soon. Please don't feel the need to apologize. I feel blessed that you and the rest of our members have shared your feelings and lives with me. Can you imagine going this alone.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Weener , Glad to hear from you . Thank you for care and concern . I keep thinking the worse about the fibro fog . I have been able to handle it and my job too . I will keep on dealing with one day at a time . I would not want to go at this alone . This group has helped me realize that I am not the only one with this problems . I truely feel for the people that is going at this alone . The contact with others is what made things more controlable for me . If I would have listen to the rummy I would think that I was a mental case . With that being said Thank you all again .


----------

